# Gotta go faster



## Ironmower (Sep 19, 2010)

I think I'm gonna get ready and up-grade my splitter. I found a 22 gpm two stage pump, new for $220.00. low side 22 gpm, high side 7 gpm. this coupled to a 16 hp b&s flat twin boxer,that I got sittin here, aught to git-r-dun. Now to convince the wifey..Couple shots of wild turkey 101 will bring her round.. Yes, I do bribe!


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

let us know how it turns out and good luck with the bribes


----------

